# A new carriage stop for my lathe



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 21, 2008)

Many thanks to everyone who gave constructive advice about carriage stops when I asked for it. Special thanks to Bogstandard for his insights, and to Itowbig for putting up a picture of a carriage stop that he made, which also holds a dial indicator and can be used as a measuring device for carriage travel as well. I made this up this afternoon, based on the picture that Itowbig posted, and it performs very well. When I am moving the carriage manually, using the handwheel on the end of the lead screw, it definately does stop the carriage. If I accidently run the carriage into it under power, I don't really know what would happen, and I sure hope that I never find out. (and yes, it does clear the leadscrew by about 3/16"----the camera angle is a bit funky) Once again, thanks for the help.---Brian


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 21, 2008)

Great job there Brian. I need to make an indicator holder like that for my little south bend. There isn't hardly any room for a mag base on it. 

Thanks for sharing, Wes


----------



## itowbig (Jul 21, 2008)

my lathe hit that dern thing under power. it moved but with a lot of grunt. but i keep my belts a little loose just because im new to this and i dont want to break my machine or my self. im really glad that i helped somebody. what a great place to be ;D
i first saw that somewhere and thought i need to make that. its helped me a few times.


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 28, 2008)

That's a neat little add on guys  ............ like Tel, with all these new tools and gadgets to build the list just gets longer and longer :

CC


----------



## steamer (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi guys,

I built one very similar. It's reversable so it's a dial stop or a hardstop.

It uses a cotter and a 1/4 turn locks and unlocks it.

Dave


----------

